# Replacing Battery in New Beetle



## creekband (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks like a headache to replace the battery in the Beetle and was wondering if someplace like Advance Auto (etc) will replace them.
Also , will I loose any thing from the ECU when it is disconnected! I have a vag com but have yet to use it other than clear a SAI code.
any advice on this is appreciated,
creek
ps I can just bet the dealer charges a arm and a leg to do this!


----------



## Scarab_Beetle (Dec 11, 2004)

this is a joke, right? Its no different than replacing any other battery in any other car. If you REALLY find it that confusing, pick up a haynes manual or something


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (creekband)*

It should be like any other battery replacement in any other car. Be sure to have the code for your radio if you have a OEM unit, otherwise it will go into "safe" mode until you get it.
On a side note (not to hijack the thread, I think I'm still on topic here), I'm thinking of jettisoning my stock battery in my '06 for an Optima Yellow Top (aethetically, I'd rather have had a _red _top to match my car color, but the _yellow _top is for deeper discharge while running accessories







). I'm having a problem with my battery running down in a couple of weeks since I don't drive our toy very often, so I think a yellow top, even without a battery tender, will solve the problem... anyone here switch to Optimas? I think the D35 is our size...


----------



## notquiteanewbie (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Boogety Boogety)*

To OP: The Battery just needs to be put in at an angle. It really doesn't take long nor is it hard. I think I moved the power steering reservoir over a little to make it easy. In regards to the radio code, I never needed it but just have it handy in case.


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_On a side note (not to hijack the thread, I think I'm still on topic here), I'm thinking of jettisoning my stock battery in my '06 for an Optima Yellow Top (aethetically, I'd rather have had a _red _top to match my car color, but the _yellow _top is for deeper discharge while running accessories









Changing a battery in an 06?







if you are having a problem with the battery why not warranty it or check your accessories to find the culprit? Also couldn't you just paint the battery cover to match?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (notquiteanewbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *notquiteanewbie* »_Changing a battery in an 06?







if you are having a problem with the battery why not warranty it or check your accessories to find the culprit? Also couldn't you just paint the battery cover to match?

A warranty claim would only replace my battery with the same type of battery, I prefer to just pay a couple o' hundred to get what _I _want... and since I only drive the car once a month or five weeks or so, I _know _what the culprit is (me!). I was kidding about the battery top color, though, as long as it works like I want, I don't care if it's purple paisley underneath the unremarkable black plastic cover you mentioned...


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Be sure to have the code for your radio if you have a OEM unit, otherwise it will go into "safe" mode until you get it.

If you unhook the battery for 2 hours, then remove the HU, then replace the HU before you re-hook the battery, the HU will come back on without the code.


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_
A warranty claim would only replace my battery with the same type of battery, I prefer to just pay a couple o' hundred to get what _I _want... and since I only drive the car once a month or five weeks or so, I _know _what the culprit is (me!). I was kidding about the battery top color, though, as long as it works like I want, I don't care if it's purple paisley underneath the unremarkable black plastic cover you mentioned...









sounds like your dealer didn't give you "your" http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem when you got your car.
Altho', you probably park the car in the garage in which case it won't work for you. I have the old style (with the cigar lighter plug), and I use it with a Radio Shack 10ft. extension so it reaches the garage window.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (77kafer)*

Guess what... I _have _the thing from my '03 (forgot to turn it in when I traded it, found it months later). Problem is: In the '06s and up, the cig lighter is _not _on continuously, it's on only with the accessories... so it would be worthless on mine!


----------



## 77kafer (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Boogety Boogety)*

Yup, and you didn't get the one that should have came with your '06 when you got the car. That one has an obd2 connector for that very reason.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (77kafer)*

Cooool! The things I learn from all you good people here on the Vortex! I didn't even know such a thing existed... THANKS!


















































I'll have to hit my dealer up for the one I didn't get!








I'll still get the Optima, though, and have _no _excuses for a dead battery ever again!


----------



## newbugger (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Billsbug)*

"HU"? What is that. My new to me '99 Beetle has the code card removed from the booklet so this interests me. I know of just keeping a constant 12V on while replacing the battery. Thanks in advance.
ET


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (newbugger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *newbugger* »_"HU"? What is that.

Huge Underwear.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Billsbug)*

j/k








"Head Unit", i.e. the radio.


----------



## newbugger (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Billsbug)*

Head Unit- geez I was only in the 12V industry for ten years......man I am getting alzheimers already! 
ET


----------



## 12PSI (Jan 3, 2006)

Yes this seems like it would be easy but holy **** i hate working on the beetle!
i couldnt even figure out how to get the plastic suround off from around the batt. to get at the bracket to loosen up the battery!
can anyone help me out here?


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_I'm thinking of jettisoning my stock battery in my '06 for an Optima Yellow Top (aethetically, I'd rather have had a _red _top to match my car color, but the _yellow _top is for deeper discharge while running accessories







). I'm having a problem with my battery running down in a couple of weeks since I don't drive our toy very often, so I think a yellow top, even without a battery tender, will solve the problem... anyone here switch to Optimas? I think the D35 is our size...









Would love to hear confirmation on the correct Optima size for the NB? 
Also, has any put an Optima in the NB, and will the stock black plastic battery cover fit back over it? I just don't know what I'd do with the fuse pack on top of the battery cover, if I could re-use it.
Like you, my car tends to sit for extended periods of time, and I'd like to put something in that can keep it's charge longer than a stock unit.
"Hollywood"









_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:26 AM 12-23-2007_


_Modified by HollywoodsBug at 10:27 AM 12-23-2007_


----------



## HollywoodsBug (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Replacing Battery in New Beetle (HollywoodsBug)*

Just installed the Optima Group 35 / Red 35 in the "Ruf Bug":
http://www.batteriesareus.com/...id=61
Perfect Fit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Replaced the stock unit very neatly, and has a much better "discharge rate", so I'm confident it'll be fine sitting as long as it does.
"Hollywood"


----------



## GermanMan (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Scarab_Beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scarab_Beetle* »_this is a joke, right? Its no different than replacing any other battery in any other car. If you REALLY find it that confusing, pick up a haynes manual or something

Yeah, thats the theory Mr Smartarse. But the issue is not how to disconnect it but rather how to get it OUT of the car, given the fender/bumper covers a sizable corner of the batter. How does one physically maneuver it OUT of the car, and what has to be unbolted, at a minimum to do that?
I don't want to have to take the whole front end off to swap a simple battery.
Most cars are not as tightly packed in like the New Beetle.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: (GermanMan)*

Here's an informative post with pictures. Enjoy!!!
http://newbeetle.org/forums/showthread.php?t=1059


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (vwbugstuff)*

hahahaha, i had to laugh about this topic when I read it... I had to change the battery in my bug the other night in 15 degree weather with 40 mph winds.....so I'll give you the steps I took to replace my battery....hahaha
(please keep in mind that I am a MK1 guy, thru & thru)
1. open hood & prop.
2. flip up fuse block on battery
3. Using a 30" prybar, smash all the plastic covers on top of & around the ENTIRE battery
4. unbolt power steering res. 
5. loosen/remove battery terminals
6. remove battery clamp
install in reverse.....start the car & go inside to defrost


----------



## MattP (Nov 14, 2002)

*Re: (goosler)*

ya i smashed the plastic cover and ziptied the new battery down. I don't care.


----------



## woody95124 (Jul 21, 2007)

*battery*

I surely wouldnt want goodlser ever touchin my car...scaryyyyyyyy.....


----------

